# Ist mein Be Quiet Pure Power L8 Netzteil defekt?



## LinusHardwareBoss (5. März 2016)

Ich habe jetzt meinen neuen PC zusammengebaut und bin mir eigentlich überall von den Verkabelungen sehr sicher. Also Stecker rein, Schalter am Netzteil umgelegt, den An-Knopf gedrückt und was passiert? Nichts. Kann ich irgendwie zuverlässig prüfen, ob das Netzteil richtig funktioniert?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (5. März 2016)

P8 Stecker vergessen?


----------



## -Xe0n- (5. März 2016)

Hardware? 

PC Netzteil durch Uberbrucken auf Defekte prufen - Anleitung


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. März 2016)

Mach am besten ein Foto vom Rechner ohne Seitenteil, damit wir genau sehen können, was wo angeschlossen wurde


----------



## keks4 (6. März 2016)

Das NT solltest du auch tauschen wenns keinen defekt hat


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2016)

LinusHardwareBoss schrieb:


> Kann ich irgendwie zuverlässig prüfen, ob das Netzteil richtig funktioniert?



Du kannst es kurz schließen, um zu schauen, ob es anläuft.
Dazu aber einen Verbraucher anschließen, wie einen Lüfter.
Wie das geht, steht im Netz. Einfach nach "Netzteil kurzschließen" suchen.
Wenn du Fragen hast, melde dich aber vorher noch mal.

Netzteil in einem anderen Rechner testen ist natürlich die elegantere Methode.


----------



## Sawell09 (14. März 2016)

keks4 schrieb:


> Das NT solltest du auch tauschen wenns keinen defekt hat



Warum das?


----------



## keks4 (14. März 2016)

Sawell09 schrieb:


> Warum das?



Weil es veraltete Technik enthält die nicht gerade positiv zur Lebensdauer der übrigen Komponenten beitragen


----------



## infantri (14. März 2016)

Mal wieder ein Hobby Wissender am start was xD nur weil ne Technik veraltet ist muss sie nicht schlecht sein, mein enermay liberty lebt seit 2006 ohne jemals macken gehabt zu haben egal ob das ding nun sparsam ist oder nicht, das l8 habe ich vor jahre auch mermals in einigen rechnern verbaut und bis heute keine Probleme damit gehabt auch hat das nichts mit der lebensdaer zu tun. Das einzige was mich wundert ist das es mitlerweile um die 80 euro kostet, das war mal wesentlich billiger.

Hast du den Power/sw auch richtig angschlossen? ist das nicht der fall tut sich da eh nichts ^^


----------



## Leob12 (14. März 2016)

infantri schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein Hobby Wissender am start was xD nur weil ne Technik veraltet ist muss sie nicht schlecht sein, mein enermay liberty lebt seit 2006 ohne jemals macken gehabt zu haben egal ob das ding nun sparsam ist oder nicht, das l8 habe ich vor jahre auch mermals in einigen rechnern verbaut und bis heute keine Probleme damit gehabt auch hat das nichts mit der lebensdaer zu tun. Das einzige was mich wundert ist das es mitlerweile um die 80 euro kostet, das war mal wesentlich billiger.
> 
> Hast du den Power/sw auch richtig angschlossen? ist das nicht der fall tut sich da eh nichts ^^


Du kannst auch bei Rot über die Ampel laufen und dir passiert nichts.


----------



## infantri (14. März 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Du kannst auch bei Rot über die Ampel laufen und dir passiert nichts.



Das soll einem jetzt was sagen? ist man zu alt sollte man nicht mehr über rot laufen ?


----------



## Leob12 (14. März 2016)

infantri schrieb:


> Das soll einem jetzt was sagen? ist man zu alt sollte man nicht mehr über rot laufen ?


Ja soll es. Du kannst das Risiko halt eingehen, und wenn du Glück hast passiert nichts.
Ist das jetzt verständlich für dich?


----------



## keks4 (14. März 2016)

Man kann auch seinen Maserati mit E10 tanken, ist halt sch***** für den Motor aber die ersten paar Jahre gibt's keine Probleme...  genau so ists mit Billig NT's , wenn der Prozessor nach 5 jahren mit Billig NT verreckt kann man nicht von "keine probleme" sprechen, da man nie weiss wie lange er mit einem guten NT gelebt hätte  ganz zu schweigen davon das Gruppenregulierte NT'S  gerne mal die HDD's grillen.


----------



## infantri (14. März 2016)

Das kannst du auch mit jedem Netzteil haben egal ob neu oder alt egal ob teuer oder Billig, In den 16 Jahren die ich jetzt Beruflich rechner baue reparier oder sonstwas dran gemacht habe, habe ich noch nie erlebt das ein netzteil irgendetwas beschädigt hätte. wenn war es einfach defekt,und schutzabschaltung gibt es schon etliche jahre dafür brauche ich kein neues zu Kaufen.Wer neu kauft sollte sich was aktuelles zulegen keine frage, aber immer auf netzteile rum zu hacken nur weil man irgendwas gelesen hat ist überhaupt keine aussage.


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2016)

Keine Sorge, Netzteile können sehr wohl was kaputt machen, gerade weil sie scheinbar problemlos laufen, denn niemand hat das Netzteil im Verdacht, wenn was ist.
Allerdings weiß ich nicht, welche Hardware der TS nutzt, daher kann ich keine Aussage tätigen, was relevant ist.


----------



## infantri (16. März 2016)

Das streite ich garnicht ab das Netzteile die Hardware grillen können, nur aus irgendeinem grund fing das hier mal an das nur noch auf Netzteile rum gehackt werden, egal was angefragt wird, die erste frage ist was hast du für einnetzteil und das grundsätzlich jedes Netzteil schrott ist was 2 jahre alt ist, das ist für mich absurder blödsinn, als damals das Enermax Liberty raus kam was damal 140euro gekostet hat, hatte damals schon alles was die heutigen netzteile auch haben, nur eben nicht effizient, hier und da sind bauteile beser geworden, damals gab es nie diskussionen über netzteile, bzw habe ich noch nie einen post hier gelesen das ein netzteil Hardware gegrillt hat, würde das laufend vorkommen wenn billig netzteile verbaut werden ok da sage ich nichts, aber grundsätzlich alle schlecht zu reden find eich einfach schwachsinn, mein be quiet l8 z.b erfüllt alles was ich für meine Hardware brauche, abstriche muss ich nur bei den anschlüssen machen, aber solange ich mir kein sli zusammen baue oder algemein mehr leistung brauche sehe ich keinen grund warum ich jetzt das netzteil tauschen sollte, wenn es nach dem forum geht könnte man das jedes jahr wie bei den Handys machen nur weil sich irgend eine kleinigkeit geändert hat die einem nichts bringt es sei denn man nutzt es.  

s


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2016)

Natürlich muss nachgefragt werden, welches Netzteil verbaut ist, wenn es ein Problem mit dem Rechner gibt und das Netzteil eine Ursache sein kann.
Oder willst du nicht nachfragen und am Ende stellt sich heraus, dass da ein 10 Jahre alter schinken arbeitet?
Und niemand sagt, dass du ein Netzteil nach 2 Jahren wegwerfen sollst, das ist einfach Blödsinn.
Es kommt immer auf die Anforderungen an.


----------



## Leob12 (16. März 2016)

Es geht doch auch oft einfach darum, dass man kein Risiko eingehen will bei der neuen Hardware. 
User X will sich eine Karte um 750€, er bekommt ein Modell empfohlen und kauft es. Schleißt es an, und im besten Fall startet der PC nicht, oder es geht Hardware kaputt. Dann kommt User X wieder her und regt sich auf. Das will man einfach vermeiden.


----------



## infantri (16. März 2016)

Das ist schon richtig was ihr schreibt, aber achtet mal auf die Posts wie algemein geschrieben wird, da heisst es oh gott ein be quiet l8 oder corsair egal was wenns nicht das ultimo be quiet dark power pro z.b ist sollte man es tauschen ohne wirklich gründe dafür zu nennen. Ich habe zuletzt 2 rechner gebaut in denen ein corsair 450W non modular verbaut wurde, das kost um die 50 euro, keiner von euch würde sowas wohl verbauen, für 850 euro inkl monitor maus und tastatur wollte der kunde einen rechner haben um das aktuelle cod spielen zu können, wenn ich da anfangen würde für 100€ ein netzteil zu kaufen was nicht ansatzweise dafür sinn machen würde müste ich aleine schon bei der cpu um einiges sparen sodass es am ende noch schlechter wird als wenn ich eben nicht die top modelle kaufe.

Keins der 50 euro modelle würde durch brennen oder hardware schrotten, wenn die das tun würdens die teuren genau so machen, denn die schutzabschaltungen sind alle gleich.
Wer sich für 2k Euro ein sys baut kann gerne übertreiben, meist sind einfach nur mehr anschlüsse vorhanden, modular, lüfter steuerung, mono schalter 4fach sli, platin zertifiziert usw,wer braucht das schon wenn man nicht 2-4 karten verbaut.

DasThema ist auch schon alt, da haben sich schon einige die frage gestellt was das laufend soll und fast jeder post aus wechsel das netzteil post besteht, wenn man sonst keine ahnung hat um sinnvolle hilfe stellung zu leisten gräbt man halt wieder ich hab da was gelesen aus xD

Ich kann ja gerne mal ein Video posten wie meine alte gtx570 das angeblich 600w kiss quiet billig netzteil in die kniehe zwingt, da brennt auch nichts durch, das teil startet einfach nur neu, solange die schutzschalter greifen ist das vollig ok die zeiten sind vorbei wo was ab raucht, selbst wenn son ding mal wirklich durch knallt ist die warscheinlichkeit geringer das was kaputt geht als wenn du statisch geladen deine platine an packst.

In den 16 jahren hab ich jetzt Tausende von rechnern gebaut, und bis jetzt noch keinen defekt gehabt, ist vielleicht schlecht fürs geschäft, aber ich finde das ist statistisch für mich beweis genug das es einfach viel zu übertrieben ist,die statistik gillt vielleicht nur für mich,aber für mich beweist es wenn bis jetzt noch nichts passiert ist traue ich mehr meine erfahrung als irgendwelche tests mit eine hand voll netzteile die getestet wurden.

Im prinzip hat ja jeder recht der schreibt da gibts besseres, das hilft dem jenigen aber nicht der sich über schlechte fps beschwert, wenn ich dann sowas lese, kriege ich echt die kriese wenn da steht, tausch erstmal das netzteil aus das ist schrott.... was soll der quatsch? man kann ja gerne schreiben aus welchen gründen ein neues besser wäre als das andere und dann aber ausführlich und nicht nur weil ich es sage und es getestet wurde bla bla bla, wenn man dann noch brauchbare hilfestellung zu den eigentlichen problem preis gibt ist es völlig in ordnung, aber alles andere ist echt murks.

Fast jeder 2te post beginnt mit was hasten fürn netzteil und wenns das und das ist tausch es aus, die frage lautete aber brauche ne neue festplatte z.b xD

So genug getrollt der Netzteil bullshit nerft mich genau so wie rote ampeln xD

MFG


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2016)

infantri schrieb:


> Das ist schon richtig was ihr schreibt, aber achtet mal auf die Posts wie algemein geschrieben wird, da heisst es oh gott ein be quiet l8 oder corsair egal was wenns nicht das ultimo be quiet dark power pro z.b ist sollte man es tauschen ohne wirklich gründe dafür zu nennen.



Áuch das ist quatrsch.
Das L8 sollte keiner mehr neu kaufen -- die Gründe sind bekannt.
Wer sich eine GTX 980 Ti oder so kauft und dann ein L8 oder einen alten Corsair Schinken drin hat, wird geraten, das Netzteil mit zu tauschen -- auch hier sind die Gründe klar definiert.
Das hat aber rein gar nichts damit zu tun, wie super Das P11 ist oder was.
Also, ich bitte darum mal klar zu erkennen, was sinnvolle Empfehlungen sind.



infantri schrieb:


> Ich habe zuletzt 2 rechner gebaut in denen ein corsair 450W non modular verbaut wurde, das kost um die 50 euro, keiner von euch würde sowas wohl verbauen, für 850 euro inkl monitor maus und tastatur wollte der kunde einen rechner haben um das aktuelle cod spielen zu können, wenn ich da anfangen würde für 100€ ein netzteil zu kaufen was nicht ansatzweise dafür sinn machen würde müste ich aleine schon bei der cpu um einiges sparen sodass es am ende noch schlechter wird als wenn ich eben nicht die top modelle kaufe.



Was für ein Corsair?
Ohne das genaue Modell zu kennen, ist es nicht möglich zu sagen, ob es gut oder weniger gut ist.
So oder so würde ich heute kein Gruppe Netzteil mehr verbauen -- ich schätze mal, dass es ein Corsair Gruppe ist.
für den Fall bietet sich das Cooler Master G450M an. Zwar auch nicht das Beste, aber Indy reguliert und das ist der Vorteil. 
Abgesehen davon würde ich mindestens das Super Flower HX450 verbauen -- aber das nur nebenbei.



infantri schrieb:


> Keins der 50 euro modelle würde durch brennen oder hardware schrotten, wenn die das tun würdens die teuren genau so machen, denn die schutzabschaltungen sind alle gleich.



Auch falsch.
Schutzschaltungen sind alle gleich?
Echt?
Entscheidend ist, wie die Schutzschaltungen implementiert sind, welche Trigger Points sie haben und ab sie überhaupt greifen und ob sie überhaupt verbaut sind und nicht nur auf dem Papier stehen.
Also zu behaupten, dass das alles gleich ist, ist schlicht falsch. 



infantri schrieb:


> Wer sich für 2k Euro ein sys baut kann gerne übertreiben, meist sind einfach nur mehr anschlüsse vorhanden, modular, lüfter steuerung, mono schalter 4fach sli, platin zertifiziert usw,wer braucht das schon wenn man nicht 2-4 karten verbaut.



Auch das ist falsch.
Bessere Netzteile haben auch eine bessere Schaltung, dazu bessere Komponenten, bessere Ausstattungen, besseren Support. 
Du kannst eine schlechte Schaltung mit guten Caps etwas ausgleichen und dadurch ein brauchbares Netzteil anbieten.
Du kannst aber bei einer guten Schaltung durchschnittliche Caps haben und hast trotzdem ein gutes Netzteil haben.
Die Komponenten eines Netzteils sind stets die gleichen. Dabei gut es dann gute und weniger gute, dazu Unterschiede in der Schaltung.
Ein 50€ Netzteil mit 500 Watt kann daher nie so gut sein wie ein 100€ Netzteil mit 500 Watt. Geht technisch nicht, ist unmöglich. Qualität kostet schlicht Geld -- das ist eben so.



infantri schrieb:


> DasThema ist auch schon alt, da haben sich schon einige die frage gestellt was das laufend soll und fast jeder post aus wechsel das netzteil post besteht, wenn man sonst keine ahnung hat um sinnvolle hilfe stellung zu leisten gräbt man halt wieder ich hab da was gelesen aus xD



Auch das ist schlicht falsch.
Jedes Anliegen eines Users wird separat geklärt, hier wird nichts über einen Kamm geschert. Jeder kriegt seine individuelle Beratung.



infantri schrieb:


> Ich kann ja gerne mal ein Video posten wie meine alte gtx570 das angeblich 600w kiss quiet billig netzteil in die kniehe zwingt, da brennt auch nichts durch, das teil startet einfach nur neu, solange die schutzschalter greifen ist das vollig ok die zeiten sind vorbei wo was ab raucht, selbst wenn son ding mal wirklich durch knallt ist die warscheinlichkeit geringer das was kaputt geht als wenn du statisch geladen deine platine an packst.



Das machst du 5x, dann fliegt die das Netzteil um die Ohren.
Also los, her mit den Videos. 



infantri schrieb:


> In den 16 jahren hab ich jetzt Tausende von rechnern gebaut, und bis jetzt noch keinen defekt gehabt, ist vielleicht schlecht fürs geschäft, aber ich finde das ist statistisch für mich beweis genug das es einfach viel zu übertrieben ist,die statistik gillt vielleicht nur für mich,aber für mich beweist es wenn bis jetzt noch nichts passiert ist traue ich mehr meine erfahrung als irgendwelche tests mit eine hand voll netzteile die getestet wurden.



Dann bau mal eine GTX 9870 Ti in einen Rechner mit einem Straight E5 ein. Mal sehen, was zuerst kaputt geht.


----------



## infantri (16. März 2016)

Einfach mal alles was du schreibst ist falsch quatsch und du verstehst nicht was ich sagen will.

Gut das man sich nach x jahren getrotst von der pcgh auch verabschieden kann da keine rmehr wirklich peil von der materie hat.


----------



## Leob12 (16. März 2016)

infantri schrieb:


> Einfach mal alles was du schreibst ist falsch quatsch und du verstehst nicht was ich sagen will.
> 
> Gut das man sich nach x jahren getrotst von der pcgh auch verabschieden kann da keine rmehr wirklich peil von der materie hat.



So ist es recht, immer gute Argumente verwenden. 
Klär uns doch bitte alle auf, wenn du schon so schlau bist. 

Kurze Frage: Wie viele Netzteil zerlegst du denn und testest du?

Kleiner Tipp: Wenn man irgendwem Ahnungslosigkeit vorwirft, dann sollte man es halt auch im Ansatz versuchen zu begründen, sonst kann man dich einfach nicht ernst nehmen. Du wirkst wie ein eingeschnapptes Kind das nicht Recht bekommt und deswegen sind alle anderen doof.


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2016)

infantri schrieb:


> Einfach mal alles was du schreibst ist falsch quatsch und du verstehst nicht was ich sagen will.
> 
> Gut das man sich nach x jahren getrotst von der pcgh auch verabschieden kann da keine rmehr wirklich peil von der materie hat.



Ich habe genau gesagt, wieso das falsch ist, was du behauptest.
Was willst du denn genau sagen? 
Dass wir nur noch 50€ Netzteile kaufen sollen, weil die ja reichen?
Ich persönlich will aber kein Netzteil haben, wo der Lüfter nach 12 Monaten kaputt geht oder wo die Stecker nach 3x abziehen nicht mehr richtig sitzen oder deren Effizienz im Idle schlecht ist.

Und welches Corsair Netzteil hast du denn verbaut? Würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## infantri (15. Juni 2016)

Es wäre einfach mal schön wenn grundsätzlichnur leute was zu themen sagen die auch gewisse erfahrung aufweisen können, irgendwas lesen und dann hier wiedergeben was völlig an den haaren vorbei gezogen ist geht einfach nicht klar.

Ich bin schon ewig hier im Forum angemeldet und seit gute 16 jahren Beruflich in der IT welt vertreten, bis jetzt hab eich mehr als 1000 rechner zusammen gestellt gebaut und an Kunden mit guten gewissen geben können, und bis heute hatte ich noch keine reklamation, vielleicht schlecht fürs geschäft aber das zeigt mir das es mega überzogen ist für jeden rechner ein riesen stress wegen dem netzteil zu machen, es kommt immer drauf an für was der rechner gebaut wird und selbst dann ist die warscheinlichkeit das ein netzteil hoch geht fast genau soch hoch wie ein lotto gewinn.

ALs ich vor 3 Jahren mein Fach informatike rgemacht habe wurden Netzteile bis ins kleinste zerlegt getestet und genaustens erklährt welche leiterbahn für was zuständig da könnte ich jetzt ein roman zu verfassen, tu ich abe rnicht weil ich es auch nicht einsehe.

Es gab hie reine zeit da wurde auf saesonic rumgehackt, bis jemanden mal aufgefallen ist das 90% der netzteile von der firma beliefert werden,und wem nach 12 monaten der lüfter kaputt geht macht was falsch, generell liegt es wenn überhaupt am nutzer warum ein netzteil kaputt geht.

Die einzigen netzteile die ich kenne die auch laufend kaputt gehen, sitzen in Medion fertig PCs, da gehen aber auch nach einem Jahr die Platten kaputt, das wundert mich aber auch nicht wer pcs so luft dicht verbaut sodass alles mehr als warm wird würde kein netzteil auf dauer halten sowie festplatten.

mfg


----------



## hoffgang (15. Juni 2016)

Du hasts echt geschafft dir für diese Antwort 3 Monate Zeit zu lassen und dann kommt nicht ein vernünftiges Argument für deine Sichtweise?
Respekt.

Man hätt das ganze hier auch einfach ruhen lassen können...


----------



## Threshold (15. Juni 2016)

infantri schrieb:


> generell liegt es wenn überhaupt am nutzer warum ein netzteil kaputt geht.



Diese Aussage ist kompletter Unsinn. Sorry.


----------



## flotus1 (16. Juni 2016)

Bei der Einstellung ist auch klar wie Aussagen wie diese hier zu Stande kommen.



> In den 16 jahren hab ich jetzt Tausende von rechnern gebaut, und bis jetzt noch keinen defekt gehabt


Da es eine statistische Unmöglichkeit ist bei tausenden von Rechnern nicht einen Defekt zu haben geht das nur wenn man den Schwarzen Peter für Defekte dem dummen Nutzer in die Schuhe schiebt.


----------

